# AutoCAD 2006 compatabilty



## el_ricardo (Jun 18, 2005)

hi everyone, i am currently studying product design at uni, which involves a lot of CAD, so i've got my own copy of AutoCAD 2006, however, in the CAD labs we have in the design studios, we only have autocad 2004; i was just wondering if there was a patch i could download from somewhere that would let me save files in a format that 2004 would read.

thanks!


----------



## ChaosMachine (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello el_Ricardo. Check under File, Save as, Save as Type. It should say save as an earlier version. I can't remember from the top of my head right now if it has 2004 or 2005. If it doesn't then save as a DXF. AutoCAD 2004 will be able to open your DXF file just pretty much how it is in the 2006 version, just as long you have all the fonts used.
Hope this helps.


----------



## el_ricardo (Jun 18, 2005)

thanks, someone just told me that 2006 files weren't compatable with 2004, so thats a big help lol ..... BUT i've got another problem now!

i try to load it, and i get an error message that reads:

"unhandled access violation reading 0x0000 Exception at 652e60h"

please help!


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

have you asked an instructor or fellow classmate? I'll search around and see what that message means.


----------



## el_ricardo (Jun 18, 2005)

turned out a reinstall fixed the problem, thanks in regard to the file formats and stuff though!


----------



## miso (Jan 11, 2006)

thanx


----------

